#ubuntu-cy 2016-08-11
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-cy 2016-08-12
<pc_magas> theodotos, kalisperes
<theodotos> Για σου Δημήτρη
<theodotos> Πως πάει;
<pc_magas> theodotos, kala paleuw me to dockerfile
<pc_magas> u?
<theodotos> Στήνω nameservers
<pc_magas> WWWWWWW
<pc_magas> File exeis idea pou reebsd mporw na vrw frinous Freebsd servers?
<pc_magas> Katii ggriforo kanw ena bash script kai 8elw to string tou command ma kapoia refixed parameters na to kalo synexeia. px na exw kapoiu to string $myls='ls -l' kai otan 8elw na to kalw na vazw $ls ^path^.
<pc_magas> exeis idea pws mporw na to kanw auto?
<pc_magas> Ina mou kamnies?
#ubuntu-cy 2017-08-07
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
